# Are gable vents adequate for intake ventilation?



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I am not understanding what you are calling gable vents.
Gable vents are usually located on the gable end up fairly high on the gable to allow air from the lower eave vents to exhaust through.

Could you explain a bit further?

Andy.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gable vents have worked for years and years and while they do not provide an ideal ventilation (ideal is a continuous undercurrent of air from the soffits to the ridge-line) they can still be sufficient. 

There are products that allow for eave ventilation without soffits and most situations I see you can get some intake air from near the eave.

Ventilation is just to control moisture. Get the attic air sealed and insulated and your shingles will be fine. FYI, anyone claiming that ventilation killed your shingles is wrong.


----------



## Bryan5665 (Oct 19, 2011)

AndyGump said:


> I am not understanding what you are calling gable vents.
> Gable vents are usually located on the gable end up fairly high on the gable to allow air from the lower eave vents to exhaust through.
> 
> Could you explain a bit further?
> ...


Hi Andy- the roofer is proposing that the gable vents located just under the ridge on front/back sides of building will be adequate for intake ventilation, they would install ridge vent for exhaust. It's a 1926 building with no eaves. Attic depth is only about 3-4ft. They would blow in insulation up to just under the gable vents. Will this configuration provide enough ventilation?
Thx, Bryan


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Where in WI?

I would check into the DCI products.


----------

